

The Design and Implementation of the Anykernel and Rump Kernels (2012) [pdf] - jdmoreira
http://lib.tkk.fi/Diss/2012/isbn9789526049175/isbn9789526049175.pdf

======
anttiok
[I'm the author]. The core tech description is still (mostly) valid, but the
general ecosystem has exploded far beyond what is discussed in the thesis. See
[http://rumpkernel.org/](http://rumpkernel.org/) for a description of current
reality (and [http://book.rumpkernel.org/](http://book.rumpkernel.org/) for
ongoing work to produce an updated version of the thesis).

